# Best Beach SOR



## Will & Marie (Mar 22, 2011)

hi guys, can anyone advise us on good suburbs to rent in that bear in mind a few factors - 
-good beach local to location
-reasonable shopping and amenities
-social outlets (bars, nightlife, sport facilities etc)
-nice sized houses to rent (approx $400 p/w)
-low crime
-near enough to city by train/public transport
We are looking at Waikiki or Rockingham, any other suggestions would be great. Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Housing is something scarce in some places around Perth and so I do not know what you can expect to get for around $400/w but have a look at www.domain.com.au or Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au and see what is available around the beach suburbs and near transport.
The further you are away from the Perth CBD or Fremantle, the quieter the social side of things will be.


----------

